# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मुजिकल किबोर्ड/केसिओ सीखे

## master0141

*
इस सूत्र में आप किसिओ पिआनो मुजिकल किबोर्ड सीखेंगे और 
यदि आपको ये वाद्य यन्त्र आते है तो आप सिखा भी सकते है आपका स्वागत है*

----------


## master0141



----------


## blue24

आगे बढिए मित्र आपकी प्रतीक्षा है | :bloom: 

धन्यवाद |  :Tiranga:

----------


## mamta007

आगे बढिये मित्र।

----------


## The Master Mind

क्या हुआ मास्टर साहब जी बस एक वीडियो पोस्ट कर गायब हो गए आगे बढ़ो जी |

----------

